# Heels or flats.... What do you prefer..????????



## Courtnee (Feb 25, 2014)

So we all know girls love heels right, but what about flats... I am just asking because I see so many girls and women around walking in heels and just look so stressed and so foreign to wearing them... Then I see chicks walking in flats and some look comfortable and others look like they are breaking their feet. I love flats, because I don't wear heels.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Feb 26, 2014)

Whenever I am going out for a special occasion then I wear heels, but whenever I am going  for shopping I wear flats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 19, 2014)

I wear whatever is comfortable for me. I mostly wear flats especially since I'm on my feet all day, but if I know I'm not going to be walking a whole lot then I would usually wear my heels.


----------



## Courtnee (Mar 20, 2014)

Sounds like that is the best thing.


----------



## mikejackson (Apr 5, 2014)

Normally I wear short dresses on which I prefer to wear boots like cowboots or combat boots.I think such boots suits on every type of dresses whether they are long dresses or short.


----------



## Courtnee (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh yes, I adore those shoes. I definitely agree with your opinion on boots and dresses. I myself don't wear hells, boots or flats (flats cause don't have any, but normally would). I really would love to own at least one pair of boots when I get old enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But for now.... I just dream of boots like those. :lovelovee:


----------



## annatomical (Apr 5, 2014)

If I wear heels I wear comfort shoes that are age appropriate - certain Sofft styles are very pretty.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Apr 5, 2014)

Flats for me; however, my current pair do not have a thick enough sole and my feet hurt. I am looking for new ones today.


----------



## davie (Apr 5, 2014)

i like both... at first i hated heels because they were just so uncomfortable and i felt like i walked so ackwardly in them.... but then after i got used to wearing heels.... i really liked them.. they totally didn't bother me any more and i love the way they look. but.... they have to be a pair i am used to.  when i get a new pair, i don't wear them out until i've had lots of "practice" with them in the house....lol


----------

